# Tawtheeq



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you have to have tawtheeq to renew your visa? My husband and I are both sponsored by our individual employers. We found a brilliant flat with all utilities included. Hate to let it go.

thank you for your help


----------



## Welshgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, 
I believe you need the Tenancy Contract and Electricity bill. It has to be attested by Abu Dhabi Municipality (Tawtheeq) so yes to Tawtheeq. 

Saying that, for visa renewal, they may just accept the tenancy contract? Best to check with Immigration.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Tawtheeq is only required for sponsoring dependents (e.g. my visa renewal did not require the Tawtheeq, but I needed it when I was renewing my wife and son's visas as they were sponsored by me).
If both of you are sponsored separately by your respective employers then I do not think that you would need Tawtheeq (but do not trust the man on the internet)


----------

